# Komplettlösung - Patrizier 4: Komplettlösung der Kampagne mit vielen Tipps und Tricks



## ViktorEippert (3. September 2010)

*Komplettlösung - Patrizier 4: Komplettlösung der Kampagne mit vielen Tipps und Tricks*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,770936


----------



## babajager (3. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Patrizier 4: Komplettlösung der Kampagne mit vielen Tipps und Tricks*

sollte heute nicht ein patch erscheinen?


----------



## Orlok (3. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Patrizier 4: Komplettlösung der Kampagne mit vielen Tipps und Tricks*



babajager schrieb:


> sollte heute nicht ein patch erscheinen?


Doch, der Patch ist schon da (etwa 17:00), aber durch das eigenartige Verteilsystem bekommt ihn noch nicht jeder


----------



## pakdelash (8. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Patrizier 4: Komplettlösung der Kampagne mit vielen Tipps und Tricks*

Habe das Spiel mal getestet....
Kennt jemand noch PortRoyale?
Patrizier ist ja wohl genau das gleiche!!! Sicher. Ein paar Verbesserungen gibt es schon, aber ansonsten ist es ja wohl ne Frechheit,  für so etwas auch noch Geld zu verlangen!!!
Meine Note: 4


----------



## Mockai77 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Patrizier 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps, Tricks und das Handelssystem*

Ja Port Royale war Geil. 

Patrizier IV ist für mich ne Enttäuschung. wenns für 30€ zu haben wäre hätte ich es mir wohl gekauft aber 44€ (Saturn Gummersbach) ist es mir bei weitem nicht wert.


----------



## Enisra (9. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Patrizier 4: Komplettlösung der Kampagne mit vielen Tipps und Tricks*



pakdelash schrieb:


> Habe das Spiel mal getestet....
> Kennt jemand noch PortRoyale?
> Patrizier ist ja wohl genau das gleiche!!! Sicher. Ein paar Verbesserungen gibt es schon, aber ansonsten ist es ja wohl ne Frechheit,  für so etwas auch noch Geld zu verlangen!!!
> Meine Note: 4


könnte auch daran liegen dass das der Vorgänger ist


----------



## TobiasHome (9. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Patrizier 4: Komplettlösung der Kampagne mit vielen Tipps und Tricks*



pakdelash schrieb:


> Habe das Spiel mal getestet....
> Kennt jemand noch PortRoyale?
> Patrizier ist ja wohl genau das gleiche!!! Sicher. Ein paar Verbesserungen gibt es schon, aber ansonsten ist es ja wohl ne Frechheit,  für so etwas auch noch Geld zu verlangen!!!
> Meine Note: 4


Erst denken, dann schreiben!


----------



## patrizierfan887 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Patrizier 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps, Tricks und das Handelssystem*

SPART EUCH DAS GELD!!!!! ICH HABE 44 EURO FÜR NICHTS AUSGEGEBEN. Ich werde weiter den Patrizier 2 Spielen...


----------



## pakdelash (13. September 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Patrizier 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps, Tricks und das Handelssystem*

Was soll der Kommentar: Erst denken dann schreiben?
Ich weiß schon, daß Port Royale und Patrizier 2 die Vorgänger von Patrizier 4 sind.
Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist:  Braucht man überhaupt eine Fortsetzung die sooo schlecht ist und darüberhinaus noch fast 50 tacken kostet?
Bitte: Erst denken, dann antworten!


----------



## PA4 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Patrizier 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps, Tricks, Handel, Karriere, Piraten und mehr*

Also mal ganz ehrlich, ich spiele schon seit Jahren Patrizier 2 und bin seit je her von diesem Spiel begeistert.
Seit langen hab ich es bedauert das nie ein Nachfolger kam und nun ist er endlich da!
Ich weiß wirklich nicht was Ihr gegen dieses Spiel habt, natürlich ist es auf Patrizier 2 aufgebaut, das ist auch bei einem nachfolger normal!
Und es sind viele Verbesserungen im neuen Teil und vieles wird einem auch leichtert.Und mal ehrlich wem Patrizier 2 gefählt, für dem ist auch der neue Teil was!!!
Und wer da andere Meinung seien sollte, dem kann ich nur sagen das Ihm Patrizier 2 schon nicht gefallen hat.
Genauso für die jenigen die Meinen das, das Spiel zu teuer ist, kann ich nur sagen, mal richtig schauen, denn es wird auch schon für 35 Euro verkauft!!!!!!


----------



## FlauschiX (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Patrizier 4: Komplettlösung, Tipps, Tricks, Handel, Karriere, Piraten und mehr*

(ich weis das kommt hier reichlich spät aber) Was für ne gequirlte Sch$§!%$...

>>"Und mal ehrlich wem Patrizier 2 gefählt, für dem ist auch der neue Teil was!!!
Und wer da andere Meinung seien sollte, dem kann ich nur sagen das Ihm Patrizier 2 schon nicht gefallen hat."<<

Häddehä? Son müll! das spiel hat eindeutig an komplexität verloren! das ist ein spiel für neueinsteiger geworden! ... mal ehrlich ... wer bis kur vor release von P4 noch immer P2 gespielt hat wird höchstwarscheinlich nur P4 weiterzocken weil einem sonnst das geld zu schade ist das man für so nen schund gelassen hat!...

meine Note (gemessen am vorgänger - erwartung): 5


----------

